# Chinese Panther



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chinese Panther drawn for my sister, she loves wild animals.

Pencils: 2H-2B Tombow Mono-100
Indenting Stylus
Kneadable eraser
Tortillion
Paper: Strathmore Bristol Velum 300 series
Time spent:

Thanks to Sekhmet for the stock photo http://sekhmet-stock.deviantart.com/art/Chinese-Panther-4-stock-img-200561634

I have two more to show before I present my latest piece, and then of couarse, my "Gridless" drawing.

Any questions/comments/critiques are welcome.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW fantastic!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> WOW fantastic!


Thank you Terry.


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

Fabulous , Very detailed


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

Really a very neat an alive drawing


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Indianpainting.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

That's fantastic! You are very good! Nicely done!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

SherylG said:


> That's fantastic! You are very good! Nicely done!


Thank you Sheryl.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

*No Way!* This is an incredible piece Bro! Very lifelike!! I love it!

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> *No Way!* This is an incredible piece Bro! Very lifelike!! I love it!
> 
> D


Thanks David, used a different technique for this one, indenting the paper for the hair and highlights.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> Thanks David, used a different technique for this one, indenting the paper for the hair and highlights.


Yes.. I thought you did.. And I thought about commenting on it.. but you did fantastic work with it. Did you use a stylus? I use a knitting needle.. LOL!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Yes.. I thought you did.. And I thought about commenting on it.. but you did fantastic work with it. Did you use a stylus? I use a knitting needle.. LOL!


Thanks, I used a Derwent stylus/embossing tool , but a needle works too.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

DUH! 

You said that right in the post.. and I missed it.. LOL! I was caught up in the Tombo.. LOL!


----------

